

Ask HN: Searching HN - dbz

Hello HN,<p>I was wondering if anyone had made a search engine which searched through submissions, comments, ect.<p>I mean really (akin to google) search through them, so if I wanted to find an article from months back, and if I could only remember a phrase from within the article, I could search it in quotes and find the article.
======
bootload
_"... I was wondering if anyone had made a search engine which searched
through submissions, comments, ect. ..."_

This is a good question & wonder why it isn't on the menubar at the top. Try
<http://www.searchyc.com/> excellent in every way.

~~~
tptacek
There is, if previous threads are to believed, a very little bit of drama
about searchyc.

------
wglb
At the bottom of your page in the middle in color is HNSearch.

------
davidcuddeback
I usually use Google with "site:news.ycombinator.com." For example, to search
for "iPad" on Hacker News, Google "iPad site:news.ycombinator.com."

